# my croc getttin n so fat



## adelherper (Jun 2, 2009)

haha so fat


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 2, 2009)

thats adorable!


----------



## XKiller (Jun 2, 2009)

nicccce 
how long is he/she?


----------



## Renagade (Jun 2, 2009)

wicked, how old is it? how big is it?


----------



## smacktart (Jun 2, 2009)

Man that's so cool a croc would be awesome need a crazy enclosure but it would be worth it


----------



## Dotora (Jun 2, 2009)

I love pets that can eat children when they are being naughty :evil:


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey man thats sweet wish i could get one!!! Just a question how big is the enclosure, and what sort of massive filtering system do you use? Sorry for being a newb but is that a salty or a freshwater croc??


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Hey man thats sweet wish i could get one!!! Just a question how big is the enclosure, and what sort of massive filtering system do you use? Sorry for being a newb but is that a salty or a freshwater croc??



Fresh water by the looks....

I think it's only legal to keep the freshies as pets anyway.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh and by the way: cute croc. ^-^


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> Fresh water by the looks....
> 
> I think it's only legal to keep the freshies as pets anyway.


You can keep Saltys to, Thanks Tim.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 2, 2009)

hey thanks all its afreshie he probly around six months old now and bout 300-400mm in 5ft tank


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice Freshie by the way, wish we could keep them in NSW, Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 2, 2009)

So what tank size will he need as a fully grown freshie?


----------



## puff-adder78 (Jun 2, 2009)

If u live in S.A, N.T or VIC your fortunate 2 keep em.Nice lookn freshie.

But salties r more fun!!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 2, 2009)

nice little freshy, ive got one freshy and looking at getting a couple more, they are a pleasure to keep!! puff adder is right, saltys are much more fun!!


----------



## funcouple (Jun 2, 2009)

He looks so cute but i would play with him.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 2, 2009)

yer i wanna get a salty soon haha


----------



## adelherper (Jun 2, 2009)

i think everyone needs a croc


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 2, 2009)

adelherper said:


> i think everyone needs a croc



me too, but DECC thinks otherwise


----------



## gillsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Gators are better, you can play with them. 

And they surive outside in Sydney


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

i gotta get myself one of those.
u can play with crocs to


----------



## Emmalicious (Jun 3, 2009)

Ohhh soooo cute =-D


----------

